# Do ROTP officers need to do the physical test?



## Leisure (25 Jul 2011)

I can't do a single real pushup  :-[
And I don't think I'll be able to do the 2.4km run in time

This page says ROTP people don't need to: http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#sel_pro
Just want someone to verify it for me


----------



## MJP (25 Jul 2011)

Everyone has to do the PT test.


----------



## X2012 (25 Jul 2011)

You aren't tested on physical fitness in the application stage, but as was said, you need to be able to meet the standards (at least). As far as I know (and someone can correct me if I'm wrong), you do the PT test during a two week orientation camp before your first year of subsidized education. I think at RMC they have higher expectations too, but I'm not sure when they test you.

I strongly recommend getting on that, if you're thinking about applying. I left it later than I probably should have, and while I can do what I need to, I'm not up to where I wanted to be.


----------



## benny88 (25 Jul 2011)

Leisure said:
			
		

> I can't do a single real pushup  :-[
> And I don't think I'll be able to do the 2.4km run in time



Then you'd better cowboy up and start training. The PT test isn't something we do just for fun, or something you only need to pass once to get recruited. It's because in the military it's very likely you'll have jobs where your performance is at least partially dependant on physical fitness, and your training most definitely will be.


----------



## Leisure (25 Jul 2011)

TY people
I'll start training; good thing I still have a year left


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jul 2011)

Leisure said:
			
		

> This page says ROTP people don't need to: http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#sel_pro



That's funny, I didn't see anywhere on there where it says ROTP people don't have to do the PT test.  As a matter of fact, I saw nothing about the PT test there.

Under the "Paid University" tab, however, it states:



> Officer Cadets are obliged to maintain satisfactory academic and military performance throughout the programme.



I'm guessing that pretty much covers it all.


----------



## Danny_C (25 Jul 2011)

Leisure said:
			
		

> TY people
> I'll start training; good thing I still have a year left



If you need help running and have an iPod/iPhone, I would recommend the Couch to 5k or 10k app. It's a great system and offered the structure I needed to stay focused. I went from not being able to run around my block to running 10k three times a week.


----------



## jeffb (25 Jul 2011)

You'll be amazed at how much you can accomplish in a year. Remember that the CF Expres test is the minimum standard. Many trades with the CF will require to be much more fit then the minimum just to do your job on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## a.schamb (25 Jul 2011)

If you want to attend RMC, there are higher standards than the Expres. Link to standards: http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-c-eng.asp


----------



## tristismilitis (25 Jul 2011)

You WILL have to do the PT test, it's just a matter of when! And if you fail you will receive remedial training (which is not easy, a lot of fun or convenient to fit into your schedule). You will also receive a timeline to pass it and if you still cannot pass there are several courses of action up to and including release from the program. Don't kid yourself, seemingly fit people have failed the push-ups (after 2 courses of remedial training) and been recommended for release. On the bright side you have a year! On the iPhone front there really are some great apps as another person here mentioned. Try the 100 push ups and 200 sit ups apps or look them up online if you don't have iPhone/pod. Good luck and happy training


----------



## LastWarknight (26 Jul 2011)

Hey,

As a current RMC Student going into my fourth year I thought I would help shed some light onto this.

ROTP students do not do the Express PT Test that normal military members perform, with that said, you do do the RMC PT Test. This test is performed three times a year.

The standards for this test have been previously posted and as you may say, I can do the minimum in each category, it is still possible to fail the PPT if you do the bare minimum, on top of the minimum number of sit-ups, push-ups, etc... you must also achieve a score. You must get a score of 250 and pass all the events in order to pass your test. Example: For the male standard of 28 push-ups, that only gives you 35 points.

If you exceed a score of I do believe 400 then you are exempt from test #2, if you exceed 450 then you are exempt for test #2 and #3. 

If anyone has questions about RMC or the PT test, feel free to send me a message, always willing to try to answer your questions, concerns, etc...


----------



## yoman (26 Jul 2011)

LastWarknight said:
			
		

> If you exceed a score of I do believe 400 then you are exempt from test #2, if you exceed 450 then you are exempt for test #2 and #3.



This probably won't be true anymore as they've reduced the amount of PPT's to two instead of three.


----------



## benny88 (27 Jul 2011)

LastWarknight said:
			
		

> ROTP students do not do the Express PT Test that normal military members perform, with that said, you do do the RMC PT Test. This test is performed three times a year.



_RMC_ ROTP mbrs don't do the Expres test. Civvy-U ROTP mbrs do the Expres test annually, unless exempt.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Jul 2011)

I just found this thread.  What has been seen cannot be unseen.  To even think that an officer of the Canadian Forces need not do a physical test is absurd.

As a reminder, there are a number of physical fitness standards out there within the CF.  There is the CF standard that all members of the CF must meet.  If they cannot meet it, they will undergo administrative measures (initial counselling, etc) among other things, such as remedial PT.  If you are joining the Land Force (aka "Army"), you will have to do the Land Force Command Physical Fitness Standard, which includes a 13 km weight load march, a casualty drag and a trench dig.  

To even ask such a question, especially with a name such as "Leisure", fills me with hope for our future  :


----------



## LastWarknight (28 Jul 2011)

yoman said:
			
		

> This probably won't be true anymore as they've reduced the amount of PPT's to two instead of three.



I know they wanted to change it to 2 but I don't know if that is actually happening this year, the PSP staff seemed very unpleased about it last year.


----------



## yoman (3 Aug 2011)

LastWarknight said:
			
		

> I know they wanted to change it to 2 but I don't know if that is actually happening this year, the PSP staff seemed very unpleased about it last year.



Last I heard it was official but I haven't heard anything more about it all summer. I'm not surprised the PSP don't like it but IMO it does make more sense. Having a PPT right after Christmas does suck for a lot of people. Gotta give people the time to get rid of all the Turkey they stored over Christmas!


----------

